# unclear,



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a question for you, a massachusetts deputy sheriff was denied the sale of the blue line because he was not considered a police officer. It may not be practiced to the full extent of its capabilities in mass. But a d.s is just as much a law enforcement officer as the next cop.
And how about correction officers, there is no respect for them. Those guys have to deal with a lot. The ones police and d.s arrest are sent to them, they do there best to turn the criminals around and prepare them for society, I personaly think that it is just as much a form of law enforcement. But unfortunately with the public opinion it is hard for them to have honor in was they do. 
I want to hear from you guys and your opinion on both of my statements.
Do d.s and c/o's get the respect they deserve and should they be considered law enforcement.
I appreciate your consideration


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You should make this a poll....

Question to you...should campus police that are not allowed to carry guns get blue line plates?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Prosecutors play an important part in fighting crime too (sometimes), but they just don't belong to the group that is LAW ENFORCEMENT. You can respect C/Os for the tough job that they are successful at but that doesn't mean they get inducted into the job title and brotherhood of POLICE OFFICERS. As far as sherrifs go, if they don't function as Law Enforcement other than as it is written, then they too are on the outside looking in. Each are serve an independent and important function in MA and everyone loses when they try to enter into others' domains.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

masslaw said:


> But a d.s is just as much a law enforcement officer as the next cop.


Not where I work.


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

1. Why would you want a Thin Blue Line Plate in the 1st place, lots of non LE whack jobs have them???
2. If you couldn't get one, who is giving them to the whack jobs??? (maybe you could buy one from a whack job)
3. Out here you can become a Deputy by going to a fund raising picnic. Therefore, if someone flashes a star on a stop you have to play 20 questions to figure out if they work on the inside or just march in parade's. So no, a Deputy isn't even guaranted to be a CO, let alone a cop.

p.s. for any co's, nothing but respect , for any wannabe Sherriff Whack Jobs, I hope your unauthorized lights burn your whackermobile to the ground...


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

The fact of the matter is we are law enforcement, and actually if I was on a hospital trip with an inmate and somebody tried to interfere with me doing my job, I have all the authority in the world to place that person under arrest. But I also know that I cant go pulling people over or just arrest somebody if i see a crime being committed. Thats were the police come in. I believe there is a mutual respect for each of our jobs, and that as long as we know where to draw the line as to what extent we are law enforcement officers, then the local PD's wouldn't and won't have a problem with us.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The title of Law Enforcement officer should go only to those whom enforce laws enacted by Legislature, US and Mass. Constitutions and town/city ordinances. 

Thus said if you are Corrections or a Deputy Sheriff that works in a jail, correctional facility or prison you are not a Law Enforcement officer as you do not technically enforce the law. However this is not to say that they are not part of the Criminal Justice system. 

Each person that bears a badge that holds the seal of the Commonwealth of Mass. has a function to provide within the system some of which some would consider more important than others. However I respect almost all individuals of these departments (with the exception of whackerness like the CMPSA and the like) regardless, so long as they keep within the confines of their job description. 

At any rate while I do not believe Corrections Officers or Deputy Sheriffs here in Mass. are or should be considered Law Enforcement, I do agree they should be respected a bit more than they are.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Why would you want a thin blue line anyway? Draw attention that you are a LEO (or in this case, whacker CO) 

Buy one on eBay

CO's do not do thier best to rehabilitate inmates, it's just a job for them. The professional staff does that. 

Let me ask you a question. What power do CO's have outside the prison. NONE!!!! A civilian that took the citizens police academy has more power than them. What power does a dep. have? Breach of peace arresting power, chapter 90 and other power WHEN ANOTHER JURISTICTION GIVES IT TO THEM!!!!

If there is a DS, a CO, and a town LEO are sitting there, a speeding car goes by, who do you think can pull them over? Yup, the LEO

Not to mention the fact that if you have the red/white plates and your issued two YOU BETTER HAVE TWO ON THEIR. I will write any whacker/CO/DS that has a blue line plate on the front.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

in NH the Sheriff has alot of authority...alot diff then mass....not saying its good or bad


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> in NH the Sheriff has alot of authority...alot diff then mass....not saying its good or bad


In alot of the other states Sheriffs have more authority.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Here we go again! It seems that everyone and his brother have the thin blue line stuff. It has gotten to the point that a thin blue line plate does'nt mean crap. Check ID's


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Wo cares ??????? If you want your car or truck keyed or your windows broken go buy a fuckin sticker............ DO NOT expect consideration from anyone for it's display. A non-lazy cop will pull your ass over just the same and ask for your credentials......... If you have none STANDddddddd BYYyyyy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am unclear as to why this waste of space post is here.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Lock the thread. Please. I can't control my urges to type nasty shit any longer. Please! Just! Lock! The! THREAD!!!!!!


----------

